#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Entering USA With UK Criminal Record

## Ubermensch

Can you enter the USA from the UK with a criminal record?

I've tried searching on Google but there's too many conflicting opinions on the matter. I don't care if it's legal or not, I just want to know if it's possible. The plan is to fill in the visa on the plane & simply state there's no convictions for anything.

----------


## toslti

Sorry but I don't think you and do it on the plane anymore... I may be wrong but there are details here https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/esta.h...C-5494347AA4D7

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

I know a bar owner in BBK who lied about having a record on the form and....

48hrs later walked back into his bar saying 'fuk 'em - never wanted to go there anyway.'

----------


## Looper

I think it probably used to be possible to just lie about it on the form when you rocked up at immigration but now you need to apply for a US visa-waiver online before you get on the flight, so they may have more time to check your record.

Having said that you can still just rock up without the visa-waiver and they might just grill you for 3 hours to see if you are a muzzie. But it is like Thailand by all accounts i.e. pot luck if you score a nice friendly immigration bloke who just wants to grope your bollocks and do a pornographic scan or a trouble maker who will have you on the next plane back home.

Here is the visa waiver application links

Visa Waiver Program (VWP)

U.S. Customs and Border Protection - Travel

----------


## Ubermensch

Thanks for the info. 

It seems the plane won't even let you on if you've not already done it online.

This seems to be the big question...




> Have you ever been arrested or convicted for an offense or crime involving moral turpitude or a violation related to a controlled substance; or have been arrested or convicted for two or more offenses for which the aggregate sentence to confinement was five years or more; or have been a controlled substance trafficker; or are you seeking entry to engage in criminal or immoral activities?


I don't get it.

Does this mean they might not turn it down if you've got a bit of form for possesion/theft/violence as long as you haven't done five years in jail for it?

----------


## astasinim

When you apply on line just say you dont have a criminal record. Unless youve done something seriously wrong (and set alarms off at the other end), chances are you`ll get the visa granted almost immediately. I know quite a few people who have done this, when they have minor convictions they've incured during their youth.

I must point out though. You are taking a risk, and if immigration give you a tug at the other end, and subsequently find you've told a few porkies, you`ll be sent straight back on the next plane. The "catch all" question on the form is, "have you been convicted of a crime of *moral turpitude*". This covers almost anything imaginable.

Moral turpitude - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The only other option, is to book an appointment at the embassy in London, whereby they will listen to what you have to say, and make a decision based on that. I also think there's a fee involved too. Thats how paranoid uncle Sam is these days. It doesnt matter a jot if you've visited the states dozens of times, and had no trouble prior to the new visa programme. I`d hate to think how much money they're losing in terms of lost tourism.

----------


## hopskimoet

Booking an appointment at the US embassy is the only option. They check. And, as we all know, if you lie and get tugged at the other end you'll be sent home and blacklisted. My friend is going through the process now and so far it has taken six months. He just wants to take his kids to Florida. The only conviction he has is for carrying an offensive weapon (knife).

----------


## Loy Toy

> I know a bar owner in BBK who lied about having a record on the form and.... 48hrs later walked back into his bar saying 'fuk 'em - never wanted to go there anyway.'


I think he knew the outcome before he even boarded the flight at Swampy mate.

----------


## beelzebub

friend of mine was sent home on the next flight for possession of 2 grammes hash conviction 4 years previously in UK which he had totally forgotten about.....if it's drug related the US immigration get their knickers in a right twist.

----------


## blue

fill the esata form in now , lie , pay the 14 dollars or whatever it costs
if you get a yes, , _then_ buy a  plane ticket 
when you get there lie again ,if you confess at that stage -you WILL be sent back for a proper  visa.
 going to the  usa embassy  for a proper visa is  expensive -even booking an appointment, in london at least ,is a  premium rate phone line .
Travelling from the UK to the USA with a criminal record
last page
''
daryluk
28-11-2010, 17:30

i would like to add my recent experience to this.  I went to NY last week, checked "No" on the ESTA form even though I have been convicted for criminal damage and common assuault (the form asks if youve been convicted of anything involving "moral turpitude").  I was given another form on the plane which deals with bringing goods in ONLY, nothing about criminal convictions, then had my fingerprints scanned at customs at JFK and was asked a couple of brief questions about my visit.

There is a lot of scaremongering on this and other sites about hassle at customs, but personally I had no problems and would do exactly the same if I had to go again. and as far as I know the US customs officials have NO access to UK citizens' records.

Unless you're wanted by Interpol, there's no need for concern in my opinion.''

----------


## blue

> friend of mine was sent home on the next flight for possession of 2 grammes hash conviction 4 years previously in UK which he had totally forgotten about.....if it's drug related the US immigration get their knickers in a right twist.


but if the usa  knew about it , why did they let him fly there ?
or did your friend remember about the conviction when asked a general question  at the immigration and hope it would be ok ?

----------


## FarangRed

I know a guy who was refused entry into Thailand last month, the stamp they put in his passport was Insufficient Funds, kept him the hold for 3 days before sending him to England

----------


## Ascotkiwi

Go to Australia. They don't mind criminal records. In fact, it used to be compulsary to be a crim to get in. Nowdays its optional.
 :cmn:

----------


## Ubermensch

> book an appointment at the embassy in London, whereby they will listen to what you have to say, and make a decision


They'd tell me to sling my hook, no doubt.




> apply on line just say you dont have a criminal record. Unless youve done something seriously wrong (and set alarms off at the other end), chances are you`ll get the visa granted almost immediately


That sounds more like it.




> friend of mine was sent home on the next flight for possession of 2 grammes hash conviction 4 years previously in UK which he had totally forgotten about


How did they find out about his conviction? I know I'm going to have my prints scanned but are they linked to the UK PNC? I would doubt it.

^^^

I already found that thread, Blue, but it's from 2004 & I don't know if it's still reliable.




> fill the esata form in now , lie , pay the 14 dollars or whatever it costs
> if you get a yes, , _then_ buy a plane ticket 
> when you get there lie again


I reckon this is the best bet.

Thanks for the help guys.

----------


## Stinky

> Can you enter the USA from the UK with a criminal record?
> 
> I've tried searching on Google but there's too many conflicting opinions on the matter. I don't care if it's legal or not, I just want to know if it's possible. The plan is to fill in the visa on the plane & simply state there's no convictions for anything.


Your passport will automatically direct them  to every thing you've been up to, your whole criminal past will show up on their screens so there is absolutly no point in lieing as that is an automatic kick back. 
Be up front tell the truth and hope for the best, unless you're a convicted drug dealer,  armed robber, murderer ect you should be ok, maybe  :Wink:

----------


## blue

> Originally Posted by Ubermensch
> 
> 
> Can you enter the USA from the UK with a criminal record?
> 
> I've tried searching on Google but there's too many conflicting opinions on the matter. I don't care if it's legal or not, I just want to know if it's possible. The plan is to fill in the visa on the plane & simply state there's no convictions for anything.
> 
> 
> Your passport will automatically direct them  to every thing you've been up to, your whole criminal past will show up on their screens so there is absolutly no point in lieing as that is an automatic kick back. 
> Be up front tell the truth and hope for the best, unless you're a convicted drug dealer,  armed robber, murderer ect you should be ok, maybe


''your whole criminal past will show up on their screens''
thats what they seem to want us think but will it ? 
the answer fron the Home Office to a freedom of imformation question suggests not.
''Be up front tell the truth and hope for the best''
is not a good stratergy , the officials are not given any leeway to interpretate the rules :
admit you have a criminal record on the esta form - you will be told to get a proper visia -
 admit it at a usa airport , you get automatic deportation 



http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/reques...reply.doc.html
August 2009 
''The United States authorities do not have routine access to criminal record information held on the Police National Computer nor is the Police Certificate Process routine access to the PNC by the American Authorities. ''

----------


## Stinky

Oh this information isn't shared with the yanks, so how did they know my mate was a convicted armed robber when he landed in the States?
Freedom of information (for them) is all the rage in post 9/11 America

----------


## blue

you got a point 

best advice is to do as i do 
not as i say 

i used to go every few years to usa - since they started this fingerprinting  lark
 etc -I  don't bother

----------


## Tickiteboo

What about "spent" convictions ? Like old , less serious misdemeanors that you don't have to mention on official forms in the UK . Do these have to be admitted to ?

----------


## Stinky

What do you call less serious? It's my understanding that all convictions have to be declared, but I think you're ok with speeding convictions  :Wink:

----------


## Tickiteboo

Like handling stolen goods 27 years ago . I ask because I was not required to declare this info for work . I'm currently security cleared to work on UK military sites but it seems unable to holiday in the US . No plobrem - I carry on heading east !  :finger:

----------


## DrAndy

> Quote: Have you ever been arrested or convicted for an offense or crime involving moral turpitude or a violation related to a controlled substance; or have been arrested or convicted for two or more offenses for which the aggregate sentence to confinement was five years or more; or have been a controlled substance trafficker; or are you seeking entry to engage in criminal or immoral activities? I don't get it.


seems quite obvious

----------


## Carnwadrick

when I applied 28 years ago for immigration to the USA my horrendous crime of theft of a barmaids beer tray in Scotland for which I was fined ten shillings 15 years prior showed up, immigration is more strict than a visit visa but the buggers were very efficient and now they have super computers

----------


## beelzebub

> Originally Posted by beelzebub
> 
> 
> friend of mine was sent home on the next flight for possession of 2 grammes hash conviction 4 years previously in UK which he had totally forgotten about.....if it's drug related the US immigration get their knickers in a right twist.
> 
> 
> but if the usa  knew about it , why did they let him fly there ?
> or did your friend remember about the conviction when asked a general question  at the immigration and hope it would be ok ?


This happened years ago, maybe in the time that people filled out visa forms on the plane. Anyway, according to him , US IMMIGRATION saw the drugs possession conviction when they typed his passport number into the system.

----------


## astasinim

> What about "spent" convictions ? Like old , less serious misdemeanors that you don't have to mention on official forms in the UK . Do these have to be admitted to ?


Look at the link I provided for moral turpitude. If youve ever been convicted your supposed to own up. Basically, anything other than driving convictions, and you should go for an interview.

If the rules are to be believed, just about every Td`er should require an interview, as crimes committed against governmental authority i.e. bribery, are crimes of moral turpitude.

And they say the UK is fucked up. So much for the special relationship eh.

----------


## sadloser

The answer is no.

It's data base linked and any conviction of a criminal nature is flagged as you not being allowed entry.

That's it pure and simple.

Ever heard of 9-11?

----------


## blue

you ever heard of smoke and mirrors ?

----------


## Stinky

Is that a Deep Purple number?

----------


## blue

is this the'' answer the question with another question'' thread ?

----------


## Stinky

Why would you think that?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Ever heard of 9-11?


The 9th of November? Is that Thanksgiving or something?

----------


## OhOh

> Does this mean they might not turn it down if you've got a bit of form for possesion/theft/violence as long as you haven't done five years in jail for it?






> Have you ever been arrested or convicted for an offense or crime involving moral turpitude or a violation related to a controlled substance; or have been arrested or convicted for two or more offenses for which the aggregate sentence to confinement was five years or more; or have been a controlled substance trafficker; or are you seeking entry to engage in criminal or immoral activities?


_moral turpitude - conduct that is considered contrary to community standards of justice, honesty or good morals_

Depends on the community you were brought up in.

_violation related to a controlled substance; or have been a controlled substance trafficker_

Drugs or even drink driving

_convicted for two or more offenses for which the aggregate sentence to confinement was five years or more_

Arrested, Convicted and sentenced to 5 or more years jail

_or are you seeking entry to engage in criminal or immoral activities_

Foolish to answer yes to this.

----------


## nidhogg

> got a bit of form for possesion/theft/violence


No surprise there.

----------

